# Another HDR newbie not BMW related



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm looking for some feedback on my first attempts at HDR. While I've been interested in photography for many years, I've never really put the time and effort into this hobby but I'm loving the photos I'm seeing here.

I took this from my office window so there is still some tidying up to do in Photoshop (Elements 6 for Mac) to remove blemishes caused by the dirty window plus any suggestions you might have to offer.

I used a Canon S5 IS compact that does have AEB. I took 2 sets at 1 stop intervals... -2 -1 0 and 0 +1 +2.

thoughts?


----------



## troybal (Apr 11, 2008)

Well from one newbie to another I think it is a great picture!!!
Maybe a little lighter then it should be?
Don't take it from me, I have never done a HDR photo, and maybe I will try.
But I have to say I do like the pic!
Regards,
TR.


----------



## mimic (Jan 9, 2006)

It could be a little more saturated. The colours look flat and dull, but that may just be from the clouds. It's a cool picture. Keeps your eye busy.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks. I appreciate the comments. 
I will play around with the tonemapping a little more although I was trying to avoid it looking too "cartoonish" or "grungy". 
It was not the best shooting conditions, through a window with a polarizing filter to reduce reflection. 
I was also trying to attain that 1950's vintage postcard look. Still, great feedback as I'm looking to get into this more.


----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)

i think the picture would of looked better if it was taken horizontal


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

There is a little bit of cartoonishness to it, but I think that's why I like it so much. It's not enough to be over the top, but it's enough to make you look again. The exposure is dead on. Perfect example of what HDR exposures should be.

There is an amazing contrast between the sky, the buildings, and the darker shadowed streets, no details are lost.

It has a surreal feel to it, exactly what a good HDR image should have (in my opinion -- I'm no expert, just know what I like).

For a first time effort, this is simply fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Desiboy said:


> There is a little bit of cartoonishness to it, but I think that's why I like it so much. It's not enough to be over the top, but it's enough to make you look again. The exposure is dead on. Perfect example of what HDR exposures should be.
> 
> There is an amazing contrast between the sky, the buildings, and the darker shadowed streets, no details are lost.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I appreciate the comments.

I did play around with the tonemapping a little more to saturate the colors a little further. That helps with the "dullness" comments to an extent but does add to what I call the "cartoonish" effect. 
It's clearly matter of personal taste and I like having the options to tweak these images depending on mood. For this one, it truly was an overcast day in San Francisco, and I was trying to capture that essence, as you say, keeping the range of contrast while maintaining detail.

Once again, thanks for the feedback everyone, who knew Bimmerfest would spark my interest in photography again... and why am I now now drooling over DSLR's...:angel: :eeps:


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Skiddy said:


> Thanks. I appreciate the comments.
> 
> I did play around with the tonemapping a little more to saturate the colors a little further. That helps with the "dullness" comments to an extent but does add to what I call the "cartoonish" effect.
> It's clearly matter of personal taste and I like having the options to tweak these images depending on mood. For this one, it truly was an overcast day in San Francisco, and I was trying to capture that essence, as you say, keeping the range of contrast while maintaining detail.
> ...


I use a Nikon d40, great starter dSLR, although I hear the new Canon XSi is fantastic too.


----------

